# Sniw melted in New England!



## angelariz (Feb 23, 2022)

As is my usual response to longer days with more sun....I get outside and start hitting things and practicing gong fu and fma in earnest.  But after a few months of not having students come to train CJkD from intercept of intention to grappling,  I find myself in need of some more intense cardio training.

Finger jabs, basic boxing, footwork, slip rope, double end bag are just some tools I use to get back in fighting shape. 
As always abdominal work and lower back training like 'hyper extensions are important to my overall physical training. 

I've been training off and on since before 1993 and have continued throughout my time in the martial arts. 

I am sharing this to help newbies start out on the good foot. 
*cardio-many ways to train this, sprints, weight pull, kettlebell swings, etc
* footwork- ladder drills and slip rope
* knuckle conditioning- hitting a maize bag
*Head movement - slip rope and shadow boxing
Calisthenics- push ups, leg raises, Swiss ball pikes, pull ups, dips, neck bridge, and hyper extensions.

This is my formula to get back to some level of fitness. None of this, by the way is a substitute for  sparring but it is certainly necessary to be a proper CJKD trainee.

Angel Ariz 
Fisticuffs Guilde


----------

